# ist dieses notebooks gut zum spielen??bitte um hilfe



## andibu (1. Januar 2009)

ist ein acer im aktuellen media markt prospekt

daten:
aspire 7730G-643625MN
3072 ddr2 speicher
250 s AFA festplatte
geforece 9600M-GT 1024 RAM
intel core duo t6400 
2,0ghz und 800mhz

was haldet ihr davon?

soll 699 kosten!!

danke


----------



## Herbboy (1. Januar 2009)

andibu am 01.01.2009 16:47 schrieb:
			
		

> ist ein acer im aktuellen media markt prospekt
> 
> daten:
> aspire 7730G-643625MN
> ...



is der 15,4 zoll? was viel stärkeres wirst du da als grafik kaum finden. trotzdem musst du dir bewußt sein, dass der grafikchip je nach dem (die leistung schwankt, da es die karte mit DDR2 udn DDR3 RAM gibt, und es hägnt auch vom Nbook ab) im vergleich zu ner ATI 3870 oder Gforce 8800GT ca. 30% langsamer is, im schlechtesten falle nicht mal halb so schnell

aber vom preis her ist das ein gutes angebot.


----------



## Freaky22 (1. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 01.01.2009 17:53 schrieb:
			
		

> andibu am 01.01.2009 16:47 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also sollte reichen um crysis auf mittel bzw. bisschen drunter zu zocken....... Was viel besseres gibt es kaum in dem Preisbereich. Gibt dann nocoh 2 Grafikchips über dieser Karte....


----------



## Raptor-Gaming (1. Januar 2009)

der Angebot ist ganz ok, aber bei one.de gibts ja NB´s mit 9800 Chip.

@ Herb, kann nicht wahr sein, dass du wieder schneller bist


----------



## vinc (1. Januar 2009)

Raptor-Gaming am 01.01.2009 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Herb, kann nicht wahr sein, dass du wieder schneller bist



Vergiss es, Herb schlägt niemand 

Zum NB:
Da ist zu 99% DDR2 VRam verbaut. Mir ist auf jeden Fall bisher keine 9600GT mit 1024MB VRam untergekommen. Lieber zu einer 9600GT 512 DDR3 Ram greifen.
Würde diesen hier bevorzugen.

Edit:
So ganz toll is der MM Prospekt auch nicht geworden. Wenn man sich den Acer Laptop mal ansieht kann ich auf der PDF rechts vom "Acer" noch einige Informationen erkennen - lesen ist allerdings nicht drin(bzw. die Artikelnummer geht grad noch so).

Edit2:
Man kanns anscheinend doch markieren:



> Aspire 7730G-643G25MN
> 3072 MB DDR2 Arbeitsspeicher, 250 GB S-ATA Festplatte, DVD-Multiformat-Brenner mit Double-Layer-Funktion,
> NVIDIA® GeForce® 9600M-GT Grafikkarte mit 1024 MB VRAM und bis zu 2303 MB dank TurboCacheTM
> Technologie, 17” WXGA+ Acer CrystalBriteTM Display mit einer Auflösung von 1.440 x 900 Bildpunkten,
> ...


----------



## andibu (3. Januar 2009)

hallo leute

so habe leider immer noch keinen rechten plan
kann man mit dem notobook farcry2 oder call of duty world of war flüssig spielen?
bzw muss man angst hahen das spiele die dieses jahr kommen darauf nimmer laufen?


----------



## Herbboy (3. Januar 2009)

andibu am 03.01.2009 13:48 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo leute
> 
> so habe leider immer noch keinen rechten plan
> kann man mit dem notobook farcry2 oder call of duty world of war flüssig spielen?
> bzw muss man angst hahen das spiele die dieses jahr kommen darauf nimmer laufen?


spielen geht, aber nicht auf hohen oder gar maximalen details. jedenfalls crysis. bei CoD kann es auch in hoch noch gehen, das ist AFAIK nicht so anspruchsvoll.

und in nem jahr werden die dann neuen spiele wohl noch laufen, aber mit abstrichen.


wie gesagt: die graka ist nur 50-70% so stark wie eine desktopkarte in der klasse 8800GT oder 3870, die ja um die 80-90€ kosten. nur so als anhaltspunkt.


----------



## andibu (3. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 03.01.2009 17:55 schrieb:
			
		

> andibu am 03.01.2009 13:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was würdet du dann empfehlen für so einen preis?


----------



## SCUX (3. Januar 2009)

andibu am 03.01.2009 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> was würdet du dann empfehlen für so einen preis?


also für Spiele die auch dieses Jahr rauskommen, und deine genannten in schöner Qualität müsstest du wohl etwas über 1000.- gehn   
bei ONE-Shop kannst du ja mal schauen was man so bekommt fürs Geld.....und dann schauen ob du evlt ein "Marken"gerät zum ähnlichen Preis bekommst....


----------



## vinc (3. Januar 2009)

andibu am 03.01.2009 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> was würdet du dann empfehlen für so einen preis?



Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN - ist zwar ein 16"er, sollte aber so übern Daumen so groß wie ein 15,4"er wirken.

Evtl kannst du uns erzählen ob du bereit bist etwas mehr auszugeben.


----------



## andibu (4. Januar 2009)

hallo und guten morgen zusammen

also mein limit liegt so bei 800euro

mehr geht leider nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2009)

andibu am 04.01.2009 11:25 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo und guten morgen zusammen
> 
> also mein limit liegt so bei 800euro
> 
> mehr geht leider nicht.



mehr als ne 9600m, vlt ne 9650m wird da einfach nicht drin sein. und selbst die beste karte für ein 15,4er-notebook ist immer noch schlechter als die von mir genannte 8800GT / 3870.


----------



## vinc (5. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 04.01.2009 22:29 schrieb:
			
		

> mehr als ne 9600m, vlt ne 9650m wird da einfach nicht drin sein. und selbst die beste karte für ein 15,4er-notebook ist immer noch schlechter als die von mir genannte 8800GT / 3870.



Ich denke mal, er sucht auch nicht unbedingt ein Notebook mit einer besseren Karte als die 9600M GT. Primär gehts glaub ich nur drum, ein NB-Grafikchip mit DDR3 Ram zu finden, da DDR2 den Spaß doch sehr ausbremsen würde.


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

was haltet ihr von dieses notebook?wäre das ein gutes zum spielen?
und ist der preis von 1199 ok?


Acer Aspire 6935G-844G32BN
Acer
Aspire 6935G-844G32BN

mit Intel® Centrino® 2 Prozessortechnologie
mit Intel® Core™2 Duo Prozessor T8400

Das formschöne Aspire 6935G strahlt ein umwerfendes und markantes Gefühl durch das echte Gemstone Blue Design aus.
Art-Nr: 1207462
Intel® Centrino® 2
1199.00 €
Bestellen

Hersteller	Intel®
CPU	Core™2 Duo Prozessor T8400
Cache, FSB	3 MB L2 Cache, 1066 MHz FSB
Taktfrequenz	2,26 GHz
Arbeitsspeicher
Größe	4096 MB
Arbeitsspeicher-Typ	DDR3
MHz	1066 MHz
max. Erweiterung auf	4096 MB
verbaute Plätze (von wievielen)	2 von 2
Display
Bildschirmgröße in Zoll und cm	16" / 40,64 cm
Bildschirmformat	16:9
Bildschirmart	Acer CineCrystal™ High-Brigthness HD
max. Auflösung intern	1366 x 768 Pixel
max. Auflösung extern	2048 x 1536 Pixel
Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit in ms	8 ms
Bildschirmhelligkeit in NIT	220
Besonderheiten	HD
Grafik
Hersteller	NVIDIA®
Grafikchip/-karte	GeForce® 9600M-GT
Grafikspeicher dediziert	512 MB DDR3
Grafikspeicher shared	bis zu 1781 MB
Festplatte
Kapazität	320 GB
Anzahl	1
Kapazität je Platte	320 GB
Umdrehungen pro Min	7.200 U/min
Besonderheiten	SATA
Optisches Laufwerk
Laufwerk	Blu-ray Disc™ ROM mit DVD SuperMulti (DL)
Schnittstellen/Anschlüsse
Express Card Slot (Typ)	1x ExpressCard™/54
USB 2.0 (Anzahl)	3x
eSATA	1x
Infrarotschnittstelle	1x CIR
Bluetooth (Version)	ja, 2.0+EDR
VGA	1x
HDMI	1x
Line in (Audio in/Mikrofon in)	1x Line-in / 1x Mikrofon-in
Line out (Kopfhörer/Lautsprecher)	1x Lautsprecher, Kopfhörer Line-Out (S/PDIF Support)
SPDIF	ja
Kensington-Schloss Buchse	1x
Kommunikation/Netzwerk
analoges Modem	56K ITU V.92 Modem (mit intern. Postzulassung), Wake-on-Ring-ready
Netzwerkanschluss	Gigabit LAN, Wake-on-LAN ready
Wireless LAN (Standards)	802.11a/b/g/Draft-N
Wireless LAN Chipsatz	Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5100
Besonderheiten	Acer SignalUp Wireless Technologie
Sound
Lautsprecher	Dolby®-optimiertes 2.1 Surround Sound System mit zwei Lautsprechern und einem Acer Tuba CineBass Subwoofer
Subwoofer	1x
Chipsatz	Realtek
Besonderheiten	optimiertes 2nd Generation Dolby Home Theater® Audiosystem, unterstützt Dolby® Digital, Dolby® Digital Live, Dolby® Pro Logic® IIx, Dolby® Headphone, Dolby® Natural Bass und Dolby® Sound Space Expander Technologien
Ausstattung
Lautsprecher	2 Dolby® zertifizierte Lautsprecher und Acer Tuba CineBass Subwoofer
Mikrofon	2 eingebaute Stereo Mikrofone
Webcam	Acer CrystalEye HD (640 x 480 Pixel oder 1280 x 800 Pixel bei 30fps)
Fingerprintsensor	ja
Fernbedienung	ja
Tastatur (Besonderheiten)	88 Tasten, 3 Schnellstarttasten für Internet, E-Mail, Empowering Technology / Acer CineDash MediaConsole (Acer Arcade, Lautstärke, Navigation, Playersteuerung, Stummschaltung, Hold-Taste) / Fingerprint Leser
numerischer Tastenblock	ja, mit integriertem Fingerprintsensor
Akku-Typ	Li-Ion
Akku-Anzahl	1x
Anzahl Akkuzellen	6 Zellen
Akku mAh	4.400 mAh
Netzteil	90 W AC-Netzteil
durchschn. Akkulaufzeit laut Herstellerangabe	bis zu 2,3 h
Ladezeit laut Herstellerangabe in Betrieb	3 h
Ladezeit laut Herstellerangabe ausgeschaltet	2 h
Card Reader
Card Reader (Typ)	6-in-1
Besonderheiten	(SD™, MMC, MMCplus™, MS, MS PRO, xD)
Gehäuse
Gewicht in kg	3,50 kg
Abmessung in mm (BxHxT)	385 x 39.3 - 43.6 x 275


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 01:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Hersteller	Intel®
> CPU	Core™2 Duo Prozessor T8400
> Cache, FSB	3 MB L2 Cache, 1066 MHz FSB
> Taktfrequenz	2,26 GHz
> ...



das is die von mir erwähnte 9600m GT. ne bessere gibt es für 15,4 zoll nicht, aber eben - wie gesagt - immer noch ein gutes stück schwächer als ne desktop-8800GT oder so.

zudem kriegst du ein ähnliches acer an sich deutlich billiger. mit ner "nur" 2x2GHz CPU und ansonsten fast das gleiche um die 850€.

hier zB: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+6930g734g64mn++guitar+hero+3

allerdings hat "deines" halt bluray und ne bessere CPU, daher is der preis vlt. schon o.k, nur is bluray halt noch teuer, da is die frage, ob das sein "muss".


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

aber spielen kann man schon gut oder?
zum spielen braucht man blu ray nicht oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 01:42 schrieb:
			
		

> aber spielen kann man schon gut oder?


 unter 17 zoll gibt es da nix besseres, jedenfalls kaum besser, ABER wie gesagt: ne 90€ karte für desktop.PCs is halt trotzdem noch besser.

btw: die 16 zöller von acer wiegen über 3kg, also nicht grad leicht.




> zum spielen braucht man blu ray nicht oder?


 nee, aber du zahlst ca. 150€ mehr nur wegen bluray.


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

was ist dann die beste grafikarte für ein notebook und was sollte ich bei einen buget von 1000euro noch haben?
möchte nicht falsch machen deshalb frage ich evtl so doof

danke


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist dann die beste grafikarte für ein notebook und was sollte ich bei einen buget von 1000euro noch haben?
> möchte nicht falsch machen deshalb frage ich evtl so doof
> 
> danke



Erstmal:
WARUM willst du ein Gamer-Notebook?

Gehst du oft auf LAN-Partys oder spielst du oft an unterschiedlichen Orten?
Wenn nicht - dann ist ein Spiele-Notebook so überflüssig wie ein Kropf und eine Kombination aus preiswertem Laptop (nicht zum spielen) und normalem Spiele-PC wäre sinnvoller was P/L-Verhältnis und Aufrüstbarkeit angeht.

Solltest du aber ein Gamer-Notebooks BRAUCHEN (wegen oben genannter Gründe) so ist eine 9600 GT im Moment das schnellste was du unter 1000€ bekommst.
Du darfst dann allerdings nicht auf eine Akkulaufzeit über 90Min hoffen - selbst unter 2D (Office) sind selten mehr drinnen.

Für relativ "preiswerte" Gamer-Notebooks guckst du hier:
http://www.one.de/shop/one-notebooks-one-gaming-notebooks-c-213_216.html


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 11:43 schrieb:
			
		

> was ist dann die beste grafikarte für ein notebook und was sollte ich bei einen buget von 1000euro noch haben?
> möchte nicht falsch machen deshalb frage ich evtl so doof
> 
> danke



für ein notebook, das halbwegs mobil ist, gibt es zur zeit nix besseres als ne 9600m GT. es gibt noch die 9650m GT, aber die ist auch so gut wie nicht besser als eine 9600m GT mit DDR3-RAM, und die 9700m GT ist nur ein kleines bisschen besser, kriegst du aber nicht unter 1200€.

und selbst die 9700m is trotzdem immer noch gut 1/3 langsamer als eine desktop Gforce 8800GT oder ATI 3870...  bzw. aus "sicht" der 9700m is ne 8800GT sogar 50% schneller... 


bessere karten gibt es nur für 17 zoll, aber auch nicht unter 1000€.


----------



## Freaky22 (13. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 13.01.2009 12:27 schrieb:
			
		

> andibu am 13.01.2009 11:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bei one.de gäbs 15 Zoll mit 9800er..


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

Freaky22 am 13.01.2009 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei one.de gäbs 15 Zoll mit 9800er..


 das muss neu sein - gibt sonst nirgends ne 9800m in nem 15,4er. kostet aber bei one auch über 1000€

die karte wäre dann nicht mehr viel schlechter als ne 8800GT.


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

mcöhte halt etwas spielen,internet,itunes.

möchte den pc net immer mobil haben nur  3-4mal im jahr mit an einem ort nehmen.
das habe ich bisher mit meinen desktop gemacht.

wäre es dann sinnvoller 1000euro lieber in einen desktop pc mit tft bildschirm zu investieren?
bzw 
was sollte man da kaufen?

mfg andi


----------



## Freaky22 (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> mcöhte halt etwas spielen,internet,itunes.
> 
> möchte den pc net immer mobil haben nur  3-4mal im jahr mit an einem ort nehmen.
> das habe ich bisher mit meinen desktop gemacht.
> ...


Für sowas reicht dann ein ein miditower...oder son spezielles Langehäuse zum transportieren


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> nur  3-4mal im jahr mit an einem ort nehmen.
> das habe ich bisher mit meinen desktop gemacht.


und warum willst du das nicht weiterhin mit nem desktop machen?

also dafür dass man 3-4 mal wo anders spielt im jahr, das wär mir persönlich den aufpreis eines notebooks, was letzendlich schlechtere performance bietet nicht wert

man sollte sich als erstes immer mal überlegen, wie man den pc überhaupt nutzen möchte.

wenn man zum beispiel gern wo anders im haus am pc sein möchte zb. aufm sofa etc. im internet surfen, da bräuchte man sicherlich auch nen laptop, damit mans bequem hat. aber wenn du auch lieber mal aufm sofa oder so spielst, dann wird mit nem laptop vergleichsweise sehr teuer
dann lieber leistungstarker desktop und günstiger laptop für andere geschichten


----------



## Eol_Ruin (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 13:53 schrieb:
			
		

> mcöhte halt etwas spielen,internet,itunes.
> 
> möchte den pc net immer mobil haben nur  3-4mal im jahr mit an einem ort nehmen.
> das habe ich bisher mit meinen desktop gemacht.
> ...



Wenn du einen Desktop-PC um 1000€ kaufst hast du ca. die 2-3 fache Spiele-Leistung eines Notebooks.
Und außerdem hast du die möglichkeit aufzurüsten - was bei Notebooksgrafikkarten NICHT möglich ist (Ich weiß: MXM-Module etc... - aber alles nur rein theoretisch möglich).

um 800 Euro (ca. 200€ gehen für nen 22" TFT drauf) würdest du ca. folgendes bekommen:
- Preiswerte Quad-Core CPU (Phenom II oder Core 2 Quad)   (€160 - €210)
- GTX 260 oder HD 4870 X2 Grafikkarte (€200 - €220)
- Gutes Intel-P45 Mainboard oder AMD-790 G(F)X Mainboard ( €80 - €130)
- 4GB DDR2-800 RAM  (€35)
- 1TB HD  (€75)
- Gutes preiswertes Gehäuse & Netzteil.   (€ 100-120)

Zusammen zwischen ca. 650 und 800) Euro - je nach Wunsch.


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

ich denke auf grund eurer erfahrung und meinung
wäre so ein midi tower das richtige

gibt es ein gutes angebot, denn ich kann sowas net selbst zusammen bauen.
und hab ehrlich gesagt keinen plan was gut oder schlecht ist


----------



## FetterKasten (13. Januar 2009)

also ein midi tower ist sowas hier:
http://images.google.de/images?q=midi tower&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi

also ein sozusagen ganz normaler pc, hab auch so einen. die wirklich fetten gehäuse braucht man meistens nicht wirklich

zusammenbauen brauchst du auch nicht selbst.
hier kann dir bei der auswahl geholfen werden, dann musst du zb. bei hardwareversand.de nur die teile anklicken und gegen ne kleine gebühr bauen die dir das zusammen.


aber denk über deine entscheidung nochmal nach! wenn du wirklich unbedingt nen notebook willst, dann lass dir hier nichts einreden.
wir haben eben versucht, dass du die richtige entscheidung triffst und das wär theoretisch ein desktop für dich. aber die wirkliche entscheidung musst natürlich du treffen


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt die meiste zeit benutzte ich den pc zu hause.
für internet und ituns.
nur 3-4 mal im jahr habe ich 24 stunden dienst und da wäre ein pc cool.
aber mit so einen desktop pc der schnell auf und abgebaut ist wäre ich denke ich besser dran, da ich mehr fürs geld bekomme.

aber welche komponenten nimmt man?

das ist jetzt das nächste problem für mich

und vielen herzlichen dank an euch


----------



## Freaky22 (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
			
		

> wie gesagt die meiste zeit benutzte ich den pc zu hause.
> für internet und ituns.
> nur 3-4 mal im jahr habe ich 24 stunden dienst und da wäre ein pc cool.
> aber mit so einen desktop pc der schnell auf und abgebaut ist wäre ich denke ich besser dran, da ich mehr fürs geld bekomme.
> ...


guck dich im forum um da fragen genug Leute wie man ein System zusammenstellen sollte. Daran kannst du dich dann orientieren


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

Freaky22 am 13.01.2009 17:59 schrieb:
			
		

> andibu am 13.01.2009 16:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




also, wenn du jetzt ca. 500-600€ investierst, hast du nen recht guten PC, den du in nem jahr vermutlich für 200€ so weit aufrüsten kannst, dass er wie ein jetzt-über-1000€-PC wäre.

beim shop wie http://www.hardwareversand.de kannst du dir nen PC zusammenbauen lassen, PC-konfigurator im shopmenü aussuchen.

ich würd nehmen:

Intel Core2Duo E7300 boxed => 102€
Gigabyte EP45-DS3L oder anderes Board mit P45-Chipsatz => 92€ 
2x2 GB DDR2-800 RAM, zB Aeneon oder A-Data => 32€
Irgendein MIDI-Gehäuse, vlt. nicht das allerbilligste, damit ein transport leicht geht => 50€
Be Quiet 450W Netzteil => 60€
Irgendeine ATi 4850 mit 512MB => 140€
Western Digital WD6400AAKS, 640GB => 53€
Irgendeinen SATA-Brenner => 25€
1-2 120mm gehäuselüfter => 20-30€
Zusammenbau => 20€

so, das wären ~600€

falls du windows brauchst: Vista 64bit home premium systembuilder ca 80€


anpassungsmöglichkeiten:

+ ne bessere grafikkarte wäre die 4870. WENN du die nimmst, dann direkt mit 1GB, dann ist die auch noch sehr gut, wenn du mal die CPU aufrüstest. Kostenpunkt: *ca. 80-90€ mehr*
+ direkt nen Quadcore. Is IMHO aber nicht undbedingt nötig, außer man will manche spiele wirklich VOLL ausreizen., zB GTA4 soll bei quads besser laufen (wenn es überhaupt läuft... ). Kostenpunkt: *+50-60€. *isses IMHo aber (noch) nicht wert. 
+ nen separaten CPU-Kühler, der idR. besser kühlt und leiser is als der boxed. => *ca. 30€ mehr*+ ein RICHTIG gutes gehäuse, das gut verarbeitet, aber leicht ist => *+ X €*

- du kannst auch ne kleinere festplatte nehmen, wenn du nicht viel an filmen usw speicherst, Ersparnis: bei 320GB ca. 20€, bei 500GB ca. 10€.

? brauchst du nen Monitor?


direkt 1000€ nur für den PC auszugeben macht IMHO wenig sinn. die mehrleistung steht nicht im verhältnis zu den mehrkosten.


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

danke für das super angebot

ja brauch einen monitor dazu den ich habe ist noch so ein altes riesen teil.

kann man evtl bei ebay was kaufen das schon zusammen gebaut ist.
natürlich nur bei händlern!!

wie gesagt 1000euro habe ich damit möchte ich das beste raus holen.

möchte gern
fm 09
call of duty 4
far cry 2
spielen
bin aber kein power spieler im gegenteil habe jetzt lange nichts gemacht und möchte wieder etwas anfangen


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 19:09 schrieb:
			
		

> danke für das super angebot
> 
> ja brauch einen monitor dazu den ich habe ist noch so ein altes riesen teil.


 naja, hol dir halt nen 21-22zoll 16:19 von samsung oder so. vlt. am besten sogar mit HDMI.




> kann man evtl bei ebay was kaufen das schon zusammen gebaut ist.
> natürlich nur bei händlern!!


das oben genannten PC kannst du ja bei hardwareversand.de zusammenbauen lassen, und windows installieren wirst du ja wohl hinbekommen. wenn nein, dann kannst du selbst das dort machen lassen.

und glaub ja nicht, dass du über ebay, wo die händler 10% provision vom verkaufpreis (nicht nur vom gewinn!) zahlen müssen, was besseres für das geld bekommst als bei nem preiswerten bekannten onlineshop, der selber erfahren ist in sachen gute einkaufspreise...


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

und bei den herstellern der verschiedenen komponenten muss ich das was beachten?

habe zur zeit einen amd die sind nichts mehr oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 19:26 schrieb:
			
		

> und bei den herstellern der verschiedenen komponenten muss ich das was beachten?
> 
> habe zur zeit einen amd die sind nichts mehr oder?




zur zeit is intel besser bei preisleistung, aber ein AMD-kenner könnte dir sicher auch nen guten AMD-PC zusammenstellen.


bei den herstellern der grafikkarten aber isses egal, ob du nvidia oder ATI/AMD nimmst. bei boards is zb asus oder gigabyte gut. bei festplatten zB Western Digital, Seagate...  netzteile BeQuiet, Seasonic, Corsair..


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

eine frage hätte ich noch!!

wenn ich ein notebook für ca 800euro zulege

kann ich solche spiele wie:

stalker
call of duty 5
fear 2
fm09
 überhaupt spielen?


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

was meinst du von dennen:

Acer Aspire 6930G-584G32MN

16" WXGA Acer CineCrystal™ HD ready, Intel® Core™ 2 Duo 2x 2.0GHz, 4096MB DDR2, 320GB S-ATA, DVD SuperMulti (DL), NVIDIA® GeForce® 9600M-GT 512MB DDR3, HDMI, Bluetooth, Fingerprint, WebCam, Vista Home Premium
kostet: 749,00


ASUS X57VN-AS025C [Gamer-Special 2.1]
Intel Core2Duo Centrino2 P8600 2x 2.4GHz / 4096MB / 320GB / DVD-Super Multi / NVIDIA GeForce 9650M GT 1024MB VRAM / Altec Lansing Speaker / 15.4" WXGA TFT / Bluetooth / Win Vista Home Pre. / Asus Express Gate
kostet: 879,00

HP Pavilion dv7-1145eg Luxus-Entertainer!

17'' Brightview Widescreen Display WXGA+ / Intel Core 2 Duo T5800 2x 2.0GHz / NVidia GeForce 9600M GT mit 512MB dediziert, bis zu 1791MB / 4096MB RAM / 500GB Festplatte / inkl. Fernbedienung / DVD-Brenner mit DoubleLayer / e-SATA / Webcam inkl. Mikro / HDMI / Windows Vista Home Premium!
kostet: 869,00


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

ja, mit ner 9600m GT kannst du die og. spiele auf jeden fall spielen, aber je nach dem halt vlt nicht auf max., und neuere games wie Far Cry 2 oder GTA4 auf keinen fall auf mehr als "mittel" - aber spielen könntest du die wohl auch.

ich hab ne 8600m GT, und bisher konnte ich noch alles zumindest spielen. wobei ich die ganz "harten" grafikknaller noch nicht getestet hab, aber wenn spiele wie bioshock oder fallou3 super bei mir laufen, dann müßte so was wie zB GTA4 zumindest "laufen".


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

ist die 8600 besser als die 9600?

welches notobook von den von mir genannten würdest du nehemen?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ist die 8600 besser als die 9600?


 nein, die 9600 is besser.




> welches notobook von den von mir genannten würdest du nehemen?


 eher das acer, weil es preiswerter ist und wenigstens ein BISSCHEN mobil. das HP is 17zoll, da is für mich dann eher desktop-ersatz...


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

oder meinst du eher ein ganz anderes?
hab nur die zusammen gesucht habe ja keine ahnung!!!.-)

also wenn bei dir die genannten spiele laufen müsste das bei der
 9800gt ja auch gut sein!!

wie sieht es eigentlich mit der größe des speichers aus?

die prozesoren haben zwei kerne oder?
gibt es für notebooks a 4 kerne?quad?


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

ist das asus net viel schneller als das acer?

und ist ddr 2 speicher viel schlechter als ddr3?
in den notebooks ist ja nur drr 2 verbaut!!!


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ist das asus net viel schneller als das acer?
> 
> und ist ddr 2 speicher viel schlechter als ddr3?
> in den notebooks ist ja nur drr 2 verbaut!!!



bei der grafikkarte is DDR3 deutlich besser. beim normalen RAM isses egal, da reicht DDR2 völlig. quad gibt es auch für Nboks, sind aber noch teuer.



also, wenn es unbedingt ein NBook sein soll, dann wär das acer 6930 o.k: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+6930g734g64mn++guitar+hero+3

oder auch das von nexoc, welches leichter ist = besser mobil: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/nexoc_osiris_e625_mit_nvidia_geforce_9600m_gt

oder das vorgängermodell vom acer, das es aber nicht mehr oft gibt: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a357164.html  is halt 15,4 zoll und aher nicht so schwer wie das 6930. 

bei dem HP weiß ich nicht, ob die graka wirkich DDR3 hat: http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a362957.html


damit gehen wie gesagt die og. spiele bestimmt, aber neuere halt auf keinen fall mit höheren details.


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

wenn man die spiele mit weniger details spielt, ist das ein großer unterschied?


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

bei dem acer das du vorgeschlagen hast ist kein 64 bit vista dabei oder?


----------



## Herbboy (13. Januar 2009)

andibu am 13.01.2009 23:09 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die spiele mit weniger details spielt, ist das ein großer unterschied?



wie meinst du das jetzt? optisch? kommt aufs spiel an, und auf dich. ich zB spiele fallout3 auf max am desktopPC, auf meinem NBook nur mittel. aber mir reicht das. die texturen usw. sind deutlich gröber, aber ich spiel lieber gemütlich auf dem sofa und versinke im spiel mir grafik auf dem niveau von vor 3 jahren, als dass ich unbedingt  noch das nasenhaar meines gegners während des schussduells erkennen können muss 


aber wie zum x-ten mal gesagt: ne stärkere graka kiegst du nicht für halbwegs mobile NBooks, außer du gibst deutlich mehr aus (bei one.de ca. 1170€ ohne windows).


----------



## andibu (13. Januar 2009)

ich bin deiner meinug.
spielen und mann muss wirklich net alles genau sehen.
ich danke dir echt viel mals für deine hilfe

werde mich das acer kaufen mit guitar hero dazu,
wenn ich das bei ebay verkaufe wird es noch etwas billiger.

wo kaufst du so deine spiele?


----------



## FetterKasten (14. Januar 2009)

^^ ganz schöne stimmungsschwankungen hast du  

hast du denn schon mal ein pc spiel gespielt? wenn ja dann stell doch die details mal hoch und dann runter, dann siehst du nen anhaltspunkt für den unterschied

achso wenn du ein paar minuten später was zu deinen antworten hinzufügen möchtest, dann benutze doch lieber den editier button. ist besser als andauernde doppelposts in 2-minuten-abständen


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem sound aus,
befinden sich bei dem acer boxen im gehäuse?
oder brauch ich dazu boxen oder kopfhörer?

noch was das acer notebook,idt das besser oder schlechter als das samsung R610 aura?

wäre wichtig gas zu wissen!!

hier nochmal beide notebooks
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/samsung/r_und_eserie_multimedia/samsung_r610aura_t5900_deliz
oder
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+6930g734g64mn++guitar+hero+3


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2009)

Das Samsung ist überhaupt nicht zjum Spielen geeignet - wegen der GeForce 9200M GS Grafik - insofern ist das Acer "besser".


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 14:33 schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es eigentlich mit dem sound aus,
> befinden sich bei dem acer boxen im gehäuse?
> oder brauch ich dazu boxen oder kopfhörer?
> 
> ...



die graka im samsung ist um welten SCHLECHTER.

die zweite ziffer bei der graka, wie gesagt, gibt die leistungsklasse an. 


boxen sind in Nbooks drin, aber da Nbooks wenig resonanzkörper haben, klingen die natürich nicht mal so gut die 30€-PCboxen. aber zum spielen und filmeschauen reicht es. musikhören aber macht so keinen spaß.

du kannst aber alle normalen PC-stereoboxen einfach an den kopfhörerausgang anschließen.


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

also kann man sagen das dass acer das beste für diesen preis den ich ausgeben möchte ist!!

danke Herbboy


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 15:44 schrieb:
			
		

> also kann man sagen das dass acer das beste für diesen preis den ich ausgeben möchte ist!!
> 
> danke Herbboy




ja, es gibt auch von anderen herstellern ähnliche etwas billiger, aber da liedet die qualität im zweifel, würd ich lieber nicht machen. und was stärkeres für um die 900€ kriegst du nicht.


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

ich habe mich dafür entschieden.

und kaufen nei notebooksbilliger oder?

eine blöde frage noch gibt es das notebook such in anderen farben?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 15:56 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe mich dafür entschieden.
> 
> und kaufen nei notebooksbilliger oder?


 die kann man nur empfehlen, aber wenn es das auch bei amazon gibt, kannst du es auch dort holen. oder hardwareversand.de oder so.



> eine blöde frage noch gibt es das notebook such in anderen farben?


nicht das ich wüßte.


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

ist bei notebooksbilliger an billigsten

kann man den akku eigentlich austauschen?

und wie laut muss ich mir das notebook vorstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> ist bei notebooksbilliger an billigsten
> 
> kann man den akku eigentlich austauschen?


 den kannst du ganz einfach rausnehmen, wirst du schon sehen. wenn man per steckdose arbeitet, sollte man den eh lieber rausnehmen, damit der nicht dauernd ein bisschen aufgeladen wird und auch nicht dauern so warm wird.




> und wie laut muss ich mir das notebook vorstellen?


 bei office wie nen leisen PC, vlt. ein surren zu hören, beim gaming schon lauter, aber der gamessound übertönt das.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 16:28 schrieb:
			
		

> und wie laut muss ich mir das notebook vorstellen?



Flach   

Oder wie war die Frage gemeint ?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

Eol_Ruin am 14.01.2009 16:36 schrieb:
			
		

> andibu am 14.01.2009 16:28 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wie LAUT...


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

danke

und blu ray laufwerk kann ich net nachrüsten oder?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (14. Januar 2009)

Herbboy am 14.01.2009 16:40 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 14.01.2009 16:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah - das hab ich überlesen - ab 5 uhr arbeiten ist nicht gut für mich *gähn".


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

doch, du kannst auch ein BluRay nachrüsten. werd ich auch machen, wenn ich mal nen LCD haben werde, der groß genug is. 

bis dahin kosten die teile bestimmt auch nur noch 50€ (also, die laufwerke, nicht die LCDs  )


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

ok

haben einen 42zoll plasma, aber dazu habe ich eine ps3 für blu ray.
aber irgendwann werden die spiele das a brauchen schätze ich.

kennst dich zufällig mit itunes auch aus?


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> ok
> 
> haben einen 42zoll plasma, aber dazu habe ich eine ps3 für blu ray.
> aber irgendwann werden die spiele das a brauchen schätze ich.


 das glaub ich nicht unbedingt, jedenfalls nicht so schnell. als die DVD kam, war das ne revolution, da man erstmals ohne rückspulen usw. und auch verschleissfrei filme schauen konnte, daher haben die leute sehr schnell auch DVD nutzen wollen - BRay aber bietet lediglich ein besseres bild, nur deswegen steigt noch lang nicht jeder um, erst recht weil noch gar nicht mal so viele leute nen großen LCD haben. 




> kennst dich zufällig mit itunes auch aus?


nee.


----------



## HanFred (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 17:24 schrieb:
			
		

> kennst dich zufällig mit itunes auch aus?


was musst du wissen?


----------



## andibu (14. Januar 2009)

habe jetzt mein ganzen ituns daten auf meinen desktop pc.
kaufen mir aber jetzt ein notebook, wie bekomme ich das dann darauf?
über den ipod?

noch was anderes bei notebook ist nur vista mit 32 bit dabei, lohn es sich 64 drauf machen zu lassen?


----------



## Freaky22 (14. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> habe jetzt mein ganzen ituns daten auf meinen desktop pc.
> kaufen mir aber jetzt ein notebook, wie bekomme ich das dann darauf?
> über den ipod?
> 
> noch was anderes bei notebook ist nur vista mit 32 bit dabei, lohn es sich 64 drauf machen zu lassen?


kommt auf den Preis an. Ich mein bei dem Book kannste ja nix auswechseln an neuer Hardware  insofern ists relativ wurscht


----------



## andibu (15. Januar 2009)

wieso wurst?
brauche ich für vista 64bid andere hardware,
kann ich das net mit diesem notebook betreiben,
wenn nein ist das schlimm?


----------



## HanFred (15. Januar 2009)

andibu am 14.01.2009 18:15 schrieb:
			
		

> habe jetzt mein ganzen ituns daten auf meinen desktop pc.
> kaufen mir aber jetzt ein notebook, wie bekomme ich das dann darauf?
> über den ipod?


am einfachsten ist es, wenn du den iTunes-ordner, der sich normalerweise unter "musik" befindet, kopierst (oder gleich den ganzen "musik" ordner, falls du die ganze musik auf dem notebook haben willst). das ginge sogar per iPod, falls du den als externe festplatte nutzt, oder halt mit einem netzwerkkabel.

es geht auch grösstenteils gut mit den musikdaten, die bereits auf dem iPod sind. das musste ich einmal aus datenrettungsgründen machen. ich habe iTunes die musik verwalten lassen und alles so eingestellt, dass es mir eine schöne ordnerstruktur auf dem neuen rechner angelegt hat und danach die verwaltung wieder auf manuell umgeschaltet. die tags einiger alben waren danach etwas unvollständig, aber wie gesagt war das meiste in ordnung.



> noch was anderes bei notebook ist nur vista mit 32 bit dabei, lohn es sich 64 drauf machen zu lassen?


kannst du machen, falls es passende treiber gibt.
wenn ich wählen könnte, würde ich zu 64bit tendieren, es ist ja genug speicher verbaut. aber wenn ich es zusätzlich kaufen müsste, würde ich wohl verzichten.


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2009)

also, fürs 5920G gibt es auch 64bit treiber bei acer, ich bin sicher, dass es die für das neuere 6930G dann erst recht gibt.

schau halt mal bei acer nach.


ich hab mir einfach ne 64bit-DVD meines bruders genommen und mit dem key unter meinem NBook installiert, das geht einwandfrei. der key bestimmt ja nur die windows-"austatttung", also home premium oder basic, business usw. - die Bit werden aber nur von der DVD  bestimmt.


----------



## andibu (15. Januar 2009)

was hältst du von den notebook wäre das besser als das acer

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/highlights/asus_x57vnas025c_gamerspecial_21


----------



## Herbboy (15. Januar 2009)

andibu am 15.01.2009 15:29 schrieb:
			
		

> was hältst du von den notebook wäre das besser als das acer
> 
> http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/highlights/asus_x57vnas025c_gamerspecial_21



naja, in etwa gleich, die CPU ist halt besser. und es ist nicht so schwer.

aber asus-support => seit ner weile mieseste erfahrngsberichte.


----------



## Freaky22 (15. Januar 2009)

andibu am 15.01.2009 02:18 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso wurst?
> brauche ich für vista 64bid andere hardware,
> kann ich das net mit diesem notebook betreiben,
> wenn nein ist das schlimm?


Es ist Wurst weil beide auf dem Notebook laufen


----------



## andibu (16. Januar 2009)

hallo noch mal zusammen

habt ihr evtl noch was an info für mich  bzw ein besseres angebot?
ansonsten werde ich das acer kaufen!!

ich möchte mich auch herzlich noch bei euch für die hilfe bedanken

mfg andi


----------



## Herbboy (16. Januar 2009)

andibu am 16.01.2009 15:41 schrieb:
			
		

> hallo noch mal zusammen
> 
> habt ihr evtl noch was an info für mich  bzw ein besseres angebot?
> ansonsten werde ich das acer kaufen!!
> ...




ich wüßte jetzt aktuell nix, das zum gleichen preis besser wäre oder für nur 100€ mehr deutlich besser...


----------



## andibu (17. Januar 2009)

hallo 

ich habe ein neues problem.
ich kann unerwarteter weiße noch 300euro mehr ausgeben 
das heißt ca 1150 euro für ein notebook

lohnt es sich was anderes als das acer zu nehmenß
wenn ja was?

wäre froh über eure erneute hilfe

mfg andi

was haltet ihr z.b  davon?
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/hp_business/consumerallrounder/hp_pavilion_hdx161060_multimediabook_16_full_hd
oder
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/a_c_e_r/gaming+notebooks/acer_aspire_7730g944g64bn
oder 
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/asus/gaming/asus_x72vn7t027c_highend_21_sonderpreis


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Januar 2009)

naja also von der grafikkarte sind die verlinkten ja nicht besser.

viell. findest du ja das hier ganz gut:
http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_216&products_id=3127

ggf. kannst du ja auch bei 15zoll schauen wenn dir das zu groß ist


----------



## Herbboy (17. Januar 2009)

wie gesagt: unter 17 zoll gibt es nix besseres als eine 9600m GT

und mit 17 zoll gibt es wiederum unter 1300€ auch keine bessere karte als die 9600m GT.


außer eben vlt. bei one.de


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Januar 2009)

falls es dir was bringt:

würde ich selbst ein notebook brauchen würde ich das hier, sowohl von der hardware und leistung als auch vom material und der größe, sehr interessant finden für ca. 1150€

http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=213_216&products_id=3126


----------

